
YouTube bans videos that sell guns and accessories - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/youtube-bans-videos-that-sell-guns-and-accessories/ar-BBKxa40
======
pitb0ss
I'm conflicted when it comes to this stuff.

I don't actually own a gun, and have never shot one, but I think the quick
response to blame America's gun culture for the current string of shootings is
a problem. Don't get me wrong, every death that happens at the hands of an
active shooter is a tragedy, but banning guns and pretending like they don't
exist feels the same as removing the stove from someones house because it
might cause a fire. The gun itself is just a tool and given the fact that
America is built on the idea of "freedom" to do what you want it feels as
though this violates some intrinsic value we have.

I also dislike how everyone uses these events to push their own agenda.
Liberals blame guns, conservatives blame mental illness/video games/bullying
... etc. The truth is that the issues are all a combination of these things
and dealing with only one of the features won't do any good.

------
DamnYuppie
I find this so hypocritical. If they tried to do the same thing for gay
marriage or doctors mutilating children with sex changes the internet gestapo
would burn the internet down in rage.

